# Mt Holly NJ M 3 to 5yr old blk & tan



## alane (May 14, 2008)

This guy came in as a stray. He is black and tan/silver 3 to 5 yrs old. He is really one of the handsomest gs I've seen. The pictures I took don't do him justice. People kept commenting on how handsome he was. He is a pretty big boy who will need an exp. and consistent owner. When he stands up in his cage he is really big. He needs to learn his bounderies. I took him out into the yard and let him run off some of his pent up energy. He did chill out after getting some exercise.There were kennels with dogs surrounding the yard. They were all barking at him and he had no reaction. He did go to the bathroom outside so there is a good chance he is housebroken. I touch him all over, tugged on his tail, looked in his ears and mouth and he was fine. He wasn't very interested in me, toys, or treats. I think he's no couch potato. He has a solid tempermated. He would excell in the right hands. We went into a room with tables lined up against the windows. He jump up on 1 to look at the window. He came right down with a correction. He met a cat through the cat's cage and had no reaction. He pulls on leash but I put a prong collar on him and he did much better. I came back to him after eval. the other dogs and he was very happy to see me again. I feel this boy needs out asap before he has problems in his kennel. If you need my help in any way email me @ [email protected] I will get the pics. posted. Remember he is much hamdsomer in person!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Thanks Camp Pappy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

here is the other gs


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Rescue is his only hope! Can anyone help this guy?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Has anyone contact GSGSR yet?


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

This boy is handsome - hopefully someone can lend him a helping hand.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I don't know who they contacted as far as other rescues.
I talked to someone there today and they said they will adopt directly from the shelter to am exp. gs person.
I hope a rescue or an exp person steps up before he becomes kennel aggressive. I will help anyone in anyway I can.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

I am very worried about the 10 yr old...there


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I cannot see him on their web page


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

He isn't on their web page. I sent someone there yesterday who love him and wanted to adopt him. This gentleman said said they would not adopt the dogto him because he had a young son. The man told me he thought the dog was great.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

here is a 2nd eval on him
This fellow is actually an absolutely gorgeous black and cream GSD. John, the manager calls him Byron (a poet maybe?). He looks to me to be about 3-5 years old maybe 75 lbs.and is totally undisciplined. This guy came in as a stray but looks to be cared for but appears to be dominant and is probably used to being in charge. He has developed a bond with one of the workers at the shelter and is very affectionate toward him so he has a lot of potential, but he needs an experienced hand to develop him.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

My offer still stand to help anyway I can


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I met Byron today. When his kennel was unlocked he plowed by John and we had to catch him for a leash. I went to the yard with him alone. For the first ten minutes he SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOO did not listen to me I thought he might be deaf. After we sat under a tree for a while and stopped listening to all of the barking he began to come around. He sat on command and downed on command and when I petted him he laid his head in my lap nudging my hand and rolling on his back when I stopped. He walked very well with a strong lead on him. He so wants to be with people it is painful. He is VERY overweight also. He needs exercise and less food. He did not take treats. So I am sure it is the type of food he has been eating and the lack of exercise that has him so large. he is too young and that is awful for his health. I learned that he is a resident there for almost 6 weeks and it is beginning to show.
I am going to arrange something for him so that he can go to a foster we have. He has a great deal of potential. I would be proud to find him a good home.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh and he was named after Baron - my rescue for some months back. If I can master photobucket I will show you Baron's new digs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baron too is a great dog.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

The one above is Baron OCD







on balls and this is new yard - just his size


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

and do you remember the sad face he used to have?








This is Baron who has learned to ring the bell to go out - and he rings it all the time just for playing. I guess he summons his people to play. He is Royalty after all.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Baron is loved.


----------

